# Flickering screen when overclocking with 7.1 driver



## P4-630 (Jan 14, 2007)

I just installed the newest display driver and ati ccc, when I try to overclock my card, my screen starts to flicker. With previous drivers I did not had any problem with overclocking my x1950pro.


I have the same problem on win xp professional and  on my 64 bit version.


Anyone else this flickering screen when overclocking your 1950pro and the 7.1 drivers ?
Would anyone know what is causing the flickering with the new drivers?

If there is no solution,
I probably change to the december 2006 drivers.


Thanks for response


----------



## math (Jan 20, 2007)

I had the same problem with the same videocard (x1950 pro). Switched back to 6.12 and no problem whatsoever.

I don't know where this came from. I'll just stick to the 6.12 version untill the next update.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm also having that problem using 7.1. I had attributed it to crossfire since I got that working but apperently this is a driver problem? I haven't tried 6.12 since.
Has anyone done any benchmark comparisons between 6.12 and 7.1?

EDIT- Forgot to mention I also have the x1950pro


----------



## xman2007 (Jan 20, 2007)

P4-630 said:


> I just installed the newest display driver and ati ccc, when I try to overclock my card, my screen starts to flicker. With previous drivers I did not had any problem with overclocking my x1950pro.
> 
> 
> I have the same problem on win xp professional and  on my 64 bit version.
> ...



got my x1950pro on friday, installed latest drivers and just thought it didnt oc at all,  im dl 6.12 now cheers for the heads up


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm still using the Januari 2007 drivers, just not overclocked at the moment.
I may wait for the Februari drivers, or I just install a previous version when I need to overclock.


BTW, with previous drivers my stable overclock was:
mem 786
core 621

3d mark 05 6882
3d mark 06 (the free version) 4055 (1280x1024)


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 20, 2007)

Yup, same here with 7.1 on an X1950Pro, I'm going to email the Catalyst crew, I suggest everyone does so they can see the extent of the issue. 6.12's work fine though, for the time being I'll use those.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 21, 2007)

Same here. 6.12 = no flicker.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 21, 2007)

Get XG Warcat drivers... they work much better.


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 21, 2007)

The dumb thing is even ATi Overdrive give me this flickering :shadedshu


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 22, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Get XG Warcat drivers... they work much better.



Does warcat support crossfire?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 22, 2007)

Duh... XG Warcat >>>>>>>>>>>> ATI stock drivers.


----------

